# Apache-Falsche Urzeit im Response-Header



## Andron (4. Juni 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich lese mit Wireshark die Response-Informationen und bekomme im Header immer falsche Uhrzeit angezeigt, nämlich genau 2 Stunden weniger.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Apache läuft auf einem Linux-Server und dort ist die Uhrzeit korrekt eingestellt. Das date gibt die richtige Uhrzeit aus.


----------



## Andron (8. Juni 2007)

Das Problem besteht immer noch, bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Mamphil (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ist die Uhrzeit wirklich richtig eingestellt? Oder ist PHP in der php.ini nur so eingestellt, dass die für deine Zeitzone richtige Uhrzeit ausgegeben wird?

-2 Stunden klingt ziemlicht genau nach GMT / UTC...

Mamphil


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juni 2007)

Ist es möglicherweise im GMT-Format? Unsere Zeitzone entspricht nämlich während der Sommerzeit der GMT-Zeit plus zwei Stunden.


----------



## Andron (9. Juni 2007)

Am Rechner ist die Uhrzeit richtig eingestellt.
Ich benutze diesen Rechner für Java WebStart-Anwendungen.
Wir wollten einige Tests machen und ich habe festgestellt, dass die gelieferte Uhrzeit falsch ist.

Wo ich das ändern kann, weiß ich nicht, werde am Mo. noch detailierte Informationen hier posten.


----------



## Mamphil (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mit web-sniffer.net angeguckt, was ein Apache so an Headern liefert. Unter anderem stand dort auch:
Date:	Sat, 09 Jun 2007 21:58:42 GMT

Wichtig ist das "GMT"! Die Uhrzeit stimmt völlig, du darfst nur nicht die dabei stehende Zeitzone missachten!

Mamphil


----------

